# EDONKEY 2000



## Weihnachst Sam (30 November 2002)

Hi 

könnt ihr mir nochmal helfen?   

wie bekomme ich bei EDONKEY 2000 Kontackt zum Server?

er sagt immer nur: Cant Connecting to a Server!  :bigcry: 

ich bekomme zu viel!!!! bidde helft mir  :cry:


----------



## SprMa (1 Dezember 2002)

Es ist ein wenig schwierig zu Helfen, wenn man nicht weiß, wo das Problem liegt. Es hilft ja auch nicht, wenn man bei der Autowerkstatt anruft, und sagt: "Mein Auto fährt nicht. Was ist kaputt?" :-? 

Es gibt mehrere Ursachen:
- du gehst über einen Proxy ins Netz
- der Netzwerk-Admin hat die Ports gesperrt
- die Server sind voll
- ...

Ein klassischer Fall von STFW.
Als erste Anlaufstelle: edonkey2000.com (FAQ) oder eselhilfe.de

Jedoch sei nochmals auf mögliche strafrechtliche Relevanz des Datei"tausches" hingewiesen, vor allen Dingen da eDonkey alle Download-Dateien automatisch für den Upload freigibt.


Matthias


----------



## jigga125 (19 Januar 2003)

Oder du lädst dir z.B. bei Uniwarez ne andere server.met runter und ersetzt deien alte!!!


----------

